# Chime in here as you find your 1st in Pennsyltuckey



## dustmight (Apr 28, 2016)

Check in if you want: where, what, and when. Happy tick pickin' yall!


----------



## Helena (Apr 10, 2017)

Found some in Cambria County yesterday evening(4/12/17). Some looked to have been more than a few days old.


----------



## packratjim (May 3, 2016)

Blacks are up in Huntington county as well.


----------



## dustmight (Apr 28, 2016)

Found about 50 fresh, tight greys today in old orchard in Cumberland County


----------



## Charman03 (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice find dust.


----------

